# Craftsman PGT9500 Arbor Shaft



## peteandkendal (Aug 25, 2020)

I've had this tractor, which I love, for almost 10 years now. My son ran over a rock, causing the arbor shaft to thread, so I need a new arbor shaft. The problem is that the same part number (1676278SM) comes in two different sizes. I need the one for the left side of the deck. You can easily buy the same part number for the right side of the deck, but I can't find the part for the left side. Any ideas? If I can't find this part, I don't think there's anything I can do with my deck and therefore my tractor.

Thanks,

Pete


----------

